
A-Frame: Web framework for virtual reality experiences (WebVR with HTML) - ethanpil
https://aframe.io/
======
kmlx
tried A-Frame and ReactVR for a chock-full WebVR app.

eventually settled on three.js as the number of bugs, inconsistencies and
inflexibility of both A-Frame and ReactVR was way too much for me. sure,
three.js boilerplate is not fun, but at least I had full control over what was
happening.

~~~
ccvannorman
What have you built with 3js in VR? Would be keen to check out a demo or
video. As a VR developer using Unity, I'm eager to move away from the platform
and towards 3js or A-Frame, but concerned that many features I take for
granted will need to be re-implemented from scratch.

